

Ask HN: Do developers have a version of writer's block - ckugblenu

I&#x27;ve not been a developer for long but the blank look of the text editor has hit me. Is there really a version of writer&#x27;s block for developers?
======
lsiunsuex
Maybe not so much writers block as periods of indecisiveness - sometimes
theres soooo many ways to do something, it can be hard to decide the best way
or the easiest way to do it. Or if a problem is complex, it can be hard to
pull the trigger and commit to a way to do something.

If I find myself starring at the screen for more then 10 minutes and not
writing a single line, I try to walk away - don't open a news site and waste
time - literally walk away and go do something completely different. Take a
walk, go for a bike ride, clean the house, take a shower, make something with
your hands, whatever you do. Your mind will work on the problem in the
background - it helps me often.

~~~
andymurd
I totally agree. It doesn't feel like the writers block I used to get with
college essays, but an over-abundance of choice.

When working from home, I talk these problems through with my cat. By the time
I have finished explaining things to him, I usually know what I need to do
next.

------
seren
Not necessarily a block, but I tend to procrastinate by "yak shaving" when I
have something boring to do.

If you are really blocked in front of your editor, it is likely you are
opening your editor too early, or trying to solve something too big. Go back
to the drawing board or user and split the task in smaller chunks.

------
dankruss
I like to think of it like this: If you're facing that 'block' feeling, it
means the problem isn't fully understood. So, see that as an opportunity to
improve your personal process. Qualify the problem, build the solution, then
optimise.

------
DoofusOfDeath
Speaking for myself, no. Sometimes I don't know which approach I have in mind
is best, which can delay me a little. If I have no idea how to tackle a
problem, there's always been enough literature to give me ideas.

------
jcpu
I agree with the above. Spend some time thinking about the problem before you
dive in and start coding. Once you've identified the necessary pieces, start
chipping away.

